# Another escapee.



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake found in Dorset garden as man puts out rubbish


Lee Martin hears hissing by the bins as he puts out the rubbish at his home in Sherborne.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Huge 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of points.
1. The ARC in Dorset - really?? A Nerodia species?? Nice to see someone knowledgeable was on hand to ID it 🙄
2. The "reptile enthusiast neighbour". Now I wonder which of his collection had popped out to explore the outside world 😉


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Huge snake that and excellent handling skills if that was an actual venomous snake I'm sure them rubber gardening gloves and the lack of a snake hook would have done him wonders.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I have a couple of points.
> 1. The ARC in Dorset - really?? A Nerodia species?? Nice to see someone knowledgeable was on hand to ID it 🙄
> 2. The "reptile enthusiast neighbour". Now I wonder which of his collection had popped out to explore the outside world 😉


Looks like _Elaphe sauromates_ to me.... or _possibly_ _Elaphe anomala_... either way not something common!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> Looks like _Elaphe sauromates_ to me.... or _possibly_ _Elaphe anomala_... either way not something common!


I'll be honest, I was struggling to see what it was.
Certainly not a bull snake, but a pine is possible??
And most definitely NOT Nerodia spp.
I'm not seeing sauromates or anomala if I'm to be honest.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I'll be honest, I was struggling to see what it was.
> Certainly not a bull snake, but a pine is possible??
> And most definitely NOT Nerodia spp.
> I'm not seeing sauromates or anomala if I'm to be honest.


Definitely not _Pituophis_. You can see a better view of the head right at the end of the video.
Head shape, yellow lips, busy dorsal pattern, pronounced labial sutures and marking behind the eye and on the neck scream _E. sauromates_.
Wolfgang Wuster has just posted this as his opinion as well.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Huge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a Desert King or Florida or hybrid king or similar ?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thrasops said:


> Looks like _Elaphe sauromates_ to me.... or _possibly_ _Elaphe anomala_... either way not something common!


Looks like sauromates


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Confirmed it was an _Elaphe sauromates_. It is currently in the care of Geoff Clarke and the original owner has come forward, so all is well that ends well.


----------

